# Lake Nipagon



## Copper44

I noticed in the video mark used treble hooks, I have tried looking at the regulations and it's a tad confusing. Just trying to figure out if I am going to make a trip up there and what I would need to bring.


----------



## Blueump

Copper44 said:


> I noticed in the video mark used treble hooks, I have tried looking at the regulations and it's a tad confusing. Just trying to figure out if I am going to make a trip up there and what I would need to bring.


I wasn't there this time and Mark fished with a guide who knows the lake very well. I know that all the barbs had to be pinched down but I don't know if they consider a treble as "one hook" or if they were fishing in other areas? You may have to check with somebody local.


----------



## HemlockNailer

We were told that a single treble hook is considered as one hook. All of Lake Nipigon is a conservation lake and all barbs must be filed or bent down.


----------



## Copper44

ah that makes cense. I read that report on that Ontario page and they made it sound like they used a single pointed hook, which I could see being a huge pain for the pike and lake trout! Blueump have you fished there before yourself?


----------



## Blueump

Yes, I usually go but was still teaching at the end of May when they went this time. We've done pike, lake trout, walleyes and other Brookie trips there over the past 2 years. The best part about fishing from Pasha though is the wide variety of places you can go. We even targeted some of those rare blue walleyes two years ago!


----------



## REG

Blueump said:


> Yes, I usually go but was still teaching at the end of May when they went this time. We've done pike, lake trout, walleyes and other Brookie trips there over the past 2 years. The best part about fishing from Pasha though is the wide variety of places you can go. We even targeted some of those rare blue walleyes two years ago!


Hehe, if you were fishing Northwind, not so rare.


----------



## DiptheNet

Anyone been up to Nipigon the last few years? Kicking around the idea of a June road trip. Camping out on an island for week. Thanks for any info in advance!


----------



## Waif

Been a few years since fishing the area and more since fishing Nipigon.
Boat size and wind factor in island hopping.
One direction of a run could be calm and the other wind driven waves.
Raingear,a warm parka , some nonparishable foodstuffs ,water, and a bug headnet and bug dope worth having.
We debated a night out on an island last visit to Nipigon but stuck with a cabin at Orient Bay.
Pasha lodge we hit last time but were not planning a return. Not knocking Pasha, but party members were well orientated over decades with Nipigon.
When the wind is up ,other water bodies exist ,if a small boat is available. As well as waterways off the mainlake.


----------



## DiptheNet

Thanks Waif!

We are hoping to run across to Shakespeare Island, weather permitting, more concerned about the wind than rain. Once there, we are hoping to find protected waters nearby considering all of the small islands around Shakespeare. Will only be running a 16' lund so the wind is a huge factor. But, the plan is to play it safe, make the long run out once and back in once. Thanks Again


----------



## Huskies2002

I have fished Nipigon in Mid June the last 3 years. Mainly targeting lake trout and brookies. We have found the trout fishing very good, especially when you learn what to key on. Walleye fishing is excellent in both the tribs to the big lake and surrounding smaller lakes. Lots of big pike as well. Be very careful in a 16' boat on the big lake. Wind and waves come up fast. Best to run with 2 or 3 boats and stay in contact throughout the day.


----------

